# 3D Printer Trolley Repair



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

I have several old Bachmann Trolleys and run them over the holidays. Two of them have suffered from broken bumpers and I decided to try making a replacement with my 3D printer.

My notes and some photos are here:

3D printer notes










dave


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Hello Dave, Very neat to see the differences in how your printers work. Do you have the option of loading your own purchased or created software to run either machine? Or are you bound to manufacturer software and updates? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nutz-n-Bolts on 30 Nov 2013 07:09 AM 
Hello Dave, Very neat to see the differences in how your printers work. Do you have the option of loading your own purchased or created software to run either machine? Or are you bound to manufacturer software and updates? Thanks for sharing. 
Randy - virtually all 3D printers can print from STL (stereo lithography) files - these can be created by many different pieces of software including Auto CAD and Sketchup - Auto CAD is big bucks but Sketchup (which I use) is free.


There are many files available on the Internet for free download - once you find something that is close to what you want you can get it into Sketchup and edit it to fit your needs. www.Thingiverse.com has the biggest collection - spend a few minutes looking it over - very cool things there!

There is software that it associated with each printer that takes the STL files and converts them into something that the printer can handle - these programs are updated by the manufacturer.

dave


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Dave, 
I think that in Sketchup, you can define how many 'sides' (flat areas) a curve has. 
If you draw it with say 100 sides, it will be a nice curve. 

You have shown a very good use of modern technology in our hobby.
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By David Leech on 30 Nov 2013 08:54 AM 
Dave, 
I think that in Sketchup, you can define how many 'sides' (flat areas) a curve has. 
If you draw it with say 100 sides, it will be a nice curve. 

You have shown a very good use of modern technology in our hobby.
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada 
David - you are right about setting the number of segments in a circle or arc - unfortunately I would have to start over to change that option as I made enough changes to the drawing that it is no longer an option - perhaps for the next iteration!


thanks

dave


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Yes, there's always 'next time' isn't there. 
What sort of time did the printing of these parts take. 
Are we talking hours? 
Regards, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

David - the new printer (the FlashForge) took about 22 minutes and the Afinia took just a little longer - the total material consumed was less than 4 grams - considering that a kilogram spool of filament is about $36 the cost of materials is trivial - at least if you ignore the 10 or 15 test prints! 

dave


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

There is software that it associated with each printer that takes the STL files and converts them into something that the printer can handle - these programs are updated by the manufacturer.

dave

This was the software i was referring too. For milling machinery there are lots of options fro driving the different axis in concert with each other. I guess I was just wondering if you had any options with these printers. Seems not so much. My CAD program of choice is SolidWorks and I also have Turbo CAD for Mac. I'm hoping to retrofit an old Bridgeport mill with a modern computer and OS in the coming year. 

Thanks for sharing your adventures. You always have something interesting cooking.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

My sells and services the 3D printer world in the Bay Area....and prints "prototypes" as well. One thing that folks planning to do 3D plots should remember is that there are solids and voids...and that printer "ink/plastic" is expensive. The less "ink" you use (it's actually a powder or ABS line), the less your creation costs to print.

In most 3D CAD programs...you draw a 2D shape...then you pull it to give it three dimensions. That produces a SOLID object...ergo, uses more "ink". If you want to save some money, plan on having parts printed with voids inside...by copying the 2D shape and reducing it 20% or more in size...and placing it inside your first shape. Then, "pull" the part between the inner and outer shape...and add a top to it by "pulling" the outer shape a bit more. 

This creates a 3D object with a void in the middle...which is faster to print and far less costly....I mean FAR LESS COSTLY.

If you're using a service like my son's, one cool thing that is added is through the use of that "printer specific program" talked about above. Unlike the ABS line based "home 3D printers", the powder based printers also print a support structure to keep parts from "wilting". That support structure is a water soluble "plastic" that keeps all the parts aligned properly as the part is printed...and where that stuff is printed comes out of the "printer specific program". It's not something you have to provide. You'd be amazed at how much printed parts will "wilt"...because the plastic is hot...and it's being layered on top of previous "hot" layers.

For precision work, you really want to use a better printer...and you really do get better parts.


----------

